# Best small batch roaster for small scale business



## NJcoffee (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm looking to start out doing some roasting with small batches and starting off selling at local markets/farm shops/delis. I've been looking at what roaster would be best to get in the 1-3kg region. So far I've been looking at -

Amazon Dalian - seems good for doing continuous batches ideal for making to sell if upscalling, but requires a bit of skill and experience to operate

Gene Cafe CBR-1200 - Easier to use and can mod power controls, not so good for repeat batches with downtime in between

Aillio bullet R1 roaster v2 - got a lot of monitoring and profile control going on which could be good for consistency, also has downtime and limited to 100kg/month to stay within warranty. seems like support is also limited too.

Does anyone have experience with these from the perspective of someone with little experience but wanting to get into roasting & selling? Is it best to take the plunge with the Dalian and be able to scale up the business, or do you really need to get experience with something easier to use first? I'd welcome any suggestions outside of these 3 as well.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

We're in a similar position, however we're already bought a Dalian. I don't have experience of the other 2 roasters but there are plenty of fans of both on here.

What roasting experience do you have? If you've no previous experience I'd personally recommend starting smaller to learn the process rather than dive in to a large capital outlay and roasting larger batches all while trying to learn.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

This seems to me like a carbon copy of a previous thread that was created a month or so ago. Someone for sure asked for help deciding between all three of those roasters recently. They received some good advice but I can't remember what sub-section it was posted in.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> This seems to me like a carbon copy of a previous thread that was created a month or so ago. Someone for sure asked for help deciding between all three of those roasters recently. They received some good advice but I can't remember what sub-section it was posted in.


 Was it this one?

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53443-equipment-advice-small-batch-roasting/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=760996&embedComment=760996&embedDo=findComment#comment-760996


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Might be.


----------



## NJcoffee (Aug 14, 2020)

CJV8 said:


> Was it this one?
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/53443-equipment-advice-small-batch-roasting/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=760996&embedComment=760996&embedDo=findComment#comment-760996


 Thanks for the advice and pointing to this thread. We're willing to put the time/effort and sunk costs in to learn. Getting hands on experience with roasting effect on the beans with a cheaper home one looks like the way to go first. Would training generally be recommended?

Seems also best to move on, when ready, to something small but 'commercial' like the Dalian, rather than one not focused for commercial production.


----------



## CJV8 (Apr 8, 2019)

NJcoffee said:


> Would training generally be recommended?


 I think there's certainly enough info out there to get started and develop a bit, see how you find it and if you enjoy it.

After that training possibly would be advisable. It's something I'm looking at for myself.


----------

